# Tires....



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm sure this has been asked 1000s of times, but what's everyone running for plowing tires? Studded or no? The season is coming and I need a set.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

I’ve always liked BFG all terrains for looks & year round performance...they just Don’t last as long as Some others I’ve tried...currently running some nitto ridge grapplers on one of the trucks...so far they are great for dry/wet road performance (empty or pulling), & they look great w/ little to no road noise. I question how good they will Be in snow Or mud though. I did read that life expectancy is supposed to be really Good
Though.?.?..


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I use studded Duratracs. When we get lake effect, there’s always a slick thin layer of ice on the pavement right after it’s plowed, so the studs help. Nice deep and side treads too for the heavy snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Dodge or GM...?


----------



## BubbasHaven (Sep 27, 2019)

I've ran Toyo's here in Iowa for many years with good luck, both on my 1/2 and 3/4 ton units...the new Toyo's AT III's are here and gonna be mounting them shortly...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Dodge or GM...?


Fords don't need tyres?


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Going on 2013 chevy 2500. Looking at the general grabber arctic lt with studs... any thoughts?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fords don't need tyres?


Fords use tires....better quality than tyres...


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

andcon83 said:


> Going on 2013 chevy 2500. Looking at the general grabber arctic lt with studs... any thoughts?


I bought General Grabber AT's for summer tires a few years ago. Went out of balance somehow after being stored in the winter on three of them the next summer; one replaced under warranty and the other two still not fully balanced.

First and last set of General Tires for me....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fords don't need tyres?


Depends. Is it a 2012 F250?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fords don't need tyres?


Why, cause the motors don't last as long as the tires?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

andcon83 said:


> Going on 2013 chevy 2500. Looking at the general grabber arctic lt with studs... any thoughts?


Tread pattern looks good. You have a different set of rims for them?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Why, cause the motors don't last as long as the tires?


Yes...neither do the bodies.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...neither do the bodies.


sure skippy


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> sure skippy


Not everybody polishes their chrome as much as he does...

Edit: stainless...


----------



## Mcbrock86 (Sep 1, 2020)

Good topic. I too am looking for the best tire as well for my 1999 F-350. Stock size is LT265/75R 16


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mcbrock86 said:


> Good topic. I too am looking for the best tire as well for my 1999 F-350. Stock size is LT265/75R 16


The best?
I run the winterforce lt on my 250 those are made by fire stone. Not sure those are the best, but they worked, May put some Nokians on this year.

Regardless, this topic has been discussed 
ad nauseam.
Use the search function and you'll find hours of reading


----------



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

Cooper Discoverer AT3. Awesome tire for plowing.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

On my 1500 i used firestone winterforce UV and they were FANTASTIC! when i got my 3500 the only tires available were the general arctic. They are ok but no where near as good as the winterforce were. I am going to try the winterforce LT this time around


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Mcbrock86 said:


> Good topic. I too am looking for the best tire as well for my 1999 F-350. Stock size is LT265/75R 16


LT235/85R16 Something like a Hankook ipike RW11


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I went with Cooper Discoverer M+S tires, studded.
Only got to use them 2 times last year, but both times were amazing. I was barely in 4x4 mode the whole time.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I ran Firestone Transforce AT2 on the lot trucks doing mostly flat areas. They work good until half worn. On the flat.

For steep stuff I have run Treadwright AT and MT (warranty is crap-don’t bother with asking for it). Tires did well, not the company.

General grabber AT suck. Wear too fast.

Cooper Discoverer AT3 decent not great.

I plan to either do a Wrangler duratrac or a studded snow. Hard to do with sanders on the trucks though. All that weight.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

sota said:


> I went with Cooper Discoverer M+S tires, studded.
> Only got to use them 2 times last year, but both times were amazing. I was barely in 4x4 mode the whole time.


yeah those are good tires.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I agree with the Cooper AT3 being a good tyre in snow but nothing to write home aboot.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I agree with the Cooper AT3 being a good tyre in snow but nothing to write home aboot.


mediocre at best. doesn't take a genius to figure out a snow tire belongs on a plow truck and an all terrain doesn't.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

midnight pumpkin said:


> mediocre at best. doesn't take a genius to figure out a snow tire belongs on a plow truck and an all terrain doesn't.


There's a lot of people that evidently didn't get that memo...... just aboot every "what's the best tyre" thread people are claiming BFG AT's and other AT tyre's.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

midnight pumpkin said:


> mediocre at best. doesn't take a genius to figure out a snow tire belongs on a plow truck and an all terrain doesn't.


No it doesn't but a plow truck is not the same apple as a truck with a full body spreader. Snow tires tend to get bald quick with all that weight. Doesn't take a genius that weight=heat in the tires.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Kvston said:


> No it doesn't but a plow truck is not the same apple as a truck with a full body spreader. Snow tires tend to get bald quick with all that weight. Doesn't take a genius that weight=heat in the tires.


you sound like you really know what you're talking about. Your tires must build tons of heat in SNOW. Hell you probably save wear and tear on the plow since your hot tires can just melt the snow away. Logical.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> There's a lot of people that evidently didn't get that memo...... just aboot every "what's the best tyre" thread people are claiming BFG AT's and other AT tyre's.


Of the tyres I've used, the BFG AT's come in second to Cooper M&S for plowing.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm just waiting to figure out what day the jeep gets put into "plow" mode permanently until the season is over. having 3 other vehicles to drive otherwise makes this possible.


----------



## dmacleo (Mar 11, 2017)

seville009 said:


> I use studded Duratracs. When we get lake effect, there's always a slick thin layer of ice on the pavement right after it's plowed, so the studs help. Nice deep and side treads too for the heavy snow.


same. mid maine so gulf of maine adds moisture. add in I do some rural stuff where I am not easily "rescuable" and the duratracs are all we run now after trying a few different brands. tried the firestones.cooper at/ general grabber all were ok but not as good FOR ME as the duratrecs.
ones on my truck are studded however....for me I would go non-studded as I also have to sometimes haul bobcat 50 miles for pallet unloading and the studs make driving a little tricky,


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

andcon83 said:


> Going on 2013 chevy 2500. Looking at the general grabber arctic lt with studs... any thoughts?


Im new to this scene but over the years of running 10 ply all Terrains i tried the destinations they were okay, kumho at51 were better but not much longevity i just put a set of Perelli scorpion AT on for this this season. I didn't plow with them but run a lot of dirt roads and seasonal roads with next to no maintenance in the winter and the kumhos were far better. These pirelli seem loud but the tread is aggressive and should clean out better than both the other 2 and were $168/ tire at sams club. Anyway my truck is driven year round so i can't run studs, so these will have to do. And I'll be plowing this year for the first time so wish me luck!


----------

